
Ask HN: Name One Interview Experience - alvis
It may be rare, but doesn’t anyone has some to share on what make a good interview experience?
======
gcheong
One of the better ones I had was a take-home problem where the hiring manager
actually scheduled a meeting with me to go over my solution in detail. It
allowed me to cover things I thought I did well as well as explain where I
would have improved things given more time. I didn't get the job but it was a
far better experience than just submitting code and being rejected with no
explanation as was the case with every other company.

------
demygale
I’ve had a lot of good interviews. Most have gone something like this: phone
conversation just to make sure I understand the job and they understand a
little of my history, phone screen with basic technical questions, in person
interview with one or more people, phone call or email with a decision later.

I’ve never been asked to whiteboard in twenty years of applying for and
getting hired for development (coding ) positions. I’ve only had to do a take
home project twice.

It’s a good process for me. A week or so from beginning to end. Sometimes
there’s a recruiter at the start which is inefficient for me, but not enough
to make me pass.

Is it a good process for the company, though? Do they get good hires who
perform well?

~~~
alvis
Luckily I have never been asked for a whiteboard coding either. For me, the
most amazing interview is one with the full team in a casual format. It’s kind
of a luxury for a busy team but at the same time I felt like I’m being valued.
At the end, it’s also proven that it’s the best decision I made in my life as
the team is truly amazing.

But I'm not sure is there any other form taking less valuable resource and yet
achieving the same.

